# New here! Info on CHIEN D'OR in Farmington Hills, MI?



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Hello! My family and I have been hoping to get a Golden Retriever puppy for the past year and we finally think it is time for us. I have been reading some posts here about who to go to and who not to but there is a litter coming up for availability from CHIEN D'OR GOLDENS in Farmington Hills, MI. Can anyone tell me their experiences with this breeder? TIA!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely want to check with the golden retriever referral (Fort Detroit GRC). They will have a lot more information on specific breeders and breedings.  

Good luck!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

That is not one that I looked at when I was looking last summer. The name just didn't come up when I was looking, so I know nothing about them. 

I also called the puppy referral person from the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club. They were really helpful and gave me a list of breeders with current or soon to be available litters.

For this specific litter, if you have the dam and sire's registered names, you can look them up on k9 data to check out their pedigrees, and on offa.org to see if all of their clearances (eyes, hips, elbows and heart) are up to date and good.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I looked at their website...seems they're m,embers of the Ann Arbor club rather than Fort Detroit, which would explain why their name didn't come up when I was looking.

Their site does say they do the 4 main clearances and their dogs are listed on k9 data. I'd look them up and check the clearances.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

They state they were listed on the Ann Arbor Kennel Club breeders list for many years. There is no Ann Arbor Golden Retriever Club, many people in the area belong to Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club which has no one real location but includes people from the Ann Arbor/Jackson/Lansing area.

Marshbanks also has a great puppy referral person.

I know quite a number of Chien D'or dogs although most of them are older now, they were all very sweet.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I live in livonia, mi and in our search for breaders I dont recall hearing about them.. we did our search through hoolby I think. Basically we didn't know where to start so we googled something like' golden ret. For sale Michigan'

We got our puppy 4 weeks ago, we traveled 1.5 hrs and are very pleased with the breader! !

They do have a website, www.beancreekbassets.weebly.com

Good luck on your search! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

A partial name search for "Chien d'Or" on the OFA website turns up 357 matches--to me that's a good sign that the breeder (or someone buying their dogs) is doing things the right way by getting their dogs clearanced. Some Chien d'Or dogs are CHIC dogs too. I also saw some breeder names I really admire in the siblings listings. I would take that as a positive sign as well.

If you post a specific litter, we can help you be more thorough, but in general I'd say they seem to have their ducks in a row. Just ask to see all 4 clearances.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

sadie2013 said:


> I live in livonia, mi and in our search for breaders I dont recall hearing about them.. we did our search through hoolby I think. Basically we didn't know where to start so we googled something like' golden ret. For sale Michigan'
> 
> We got our puppy 4 weeks ago, we traveled 1.5 hrs and are very pleased with the breader! !
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'd be at least a little leery of a Golden breeder whose website is a Basset hound address?

ETA: Just glancing at their website, there are red flags all over the place.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

sadie2013 said:


> We got our puppy 4 weeks ago, we traveled 1.5 hrs and are very pleased with the breader! !
> 
> They do have a website, Welcome to Bean Creek Golden Retrievers.... We May Have Your New Best Friend! - Home
> 
> ...


Bean Creek is not a breeder I would recommend. No mention of health clearances and a guarantee that requires the return of the puppy are both deal breakers for me. 

On Chien D'Or, they seem to be a long time breeder starting from what I can tell in the 90's. I looked at their website and was unable to see a likely mom candidate since most of the dogs on their "girls" page seem past the normal mom age. The forum does a good job of double checking if you provide potential parent names. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The forum does a good job of double checking if you provide potential parent names.


But please..... always remember that other people in other states will not know breeders personally or be in the loop as far as what may be recommended or not. It's best to give the local referrals a call, even if you do not make your decision based on their recommendations or warnings.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

drofen said:


> Hmm, I'd be at least a little leery of a Golden breeder whose website is a Basset hound address?
> 
> ETA: Just glancing at their website, there are red flags all over the place.


I dont need to defend them, as all I said that is where we got our puppy from and its what we were looking for and had a good experience. On their website it says formally basset hound, just a "carrier change" for them in breeding.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, best of luck to you in your search for a Golden puppy.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I was able to get a hold of the chair for the Fort Detroit Golden Club and she gave me a recommendation for a breeder close to our home that will be having a litter this June to come home in August. I am very happy with them so far! Thanks for all replies!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad you called them and found a breeder you're happy with!
Be sure to post pics when you get your little guy!!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

CStrong73 looks like we are getting our puppy from the same place you got yours from last year!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

mkt said:


> CStrong73 looks like we are getting our puppy from the same place you got yours from last year!


You will love your new puppy. 
Can't wait to see photos and hear all about him/her! Different sire and dam than Rocket, but all of her dogs were beautiful and sweet.

Actually, there is another board member getting a pup from Dianne this summer, too. Probably littermates.
If I'm correct, then your puppy will be sired by a dog from the other breeder that I was smitten with last summer. I had a really hard time deciding between the two breeders....you'll get both. LOL!


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I believe the dad will be from another breeder. We are so excited! Looking forward to the birth so we can start getting updates and pictures. It seems Dianne is so great and I am so glad that I continued to look for the right place to get a puppy.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

mkt said:


> Yes, I believe the dad will be from another breeder. We are so excited! Looking forward to the birth so we can start getting updates and pictures. It seems Dianne is so great and I am so glad that I continued to look for the right place to get a puppy.


The owner of the sire of your litter is also really nice and helpful. I e-mailed and spoke with her several times last summer. 
I was just checking out the k9 data page on the sire of your litter and I'm a little jealous. Not that I'm any kind of expert at reading pedigrees. But he's just gorgeous! I can't wait to see photos of your puppy!

Pedigree: Can CH Autumn Grove's Silver Bullet OA AXJ NF JH WCX CCA VC; Can WC


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, Nancy is very nice<:


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for the info! You are getting me even more excited if that's even possible!! It will be hard to wait until August!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhhh.....Seger, or Seegee, what a sweet boy, almost as sweet as his Daddy Beau. And his Mommy Libby is a lover as well. A couple of years ago Nancy was grooming at my place and Libby was just hanging out. She was glued to my leg just soaking up the love for the longest time. If Nancy had more time I know Libby and Seger would be GREAT therapy dogs. Beau was a bit too impish although he appreciated getting some love too. I have written before what an exemplary example of Goldeness Beau was, he passed away this late summer/early spring at a day short of 14 y.o..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just saw this news piece : Golden Retriever breeder under investigation in Farmington Hills - Story | WJBK


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Devil's advocate... but reading that article, I was struck by a few things... 



> "There was always dirty laundry, always poop and pee and everything all around. It was just, you could smell the facility from the road and it's just disgusting the animals are house this way," Irwin says.





> Gabriel would not let our cameras inside to see the dogs and puppies, and won't say how many are there.





> "The police are always here. Animal control is here every 10 days. But, somehow, she always gets away, as long as there's water in those bowls and there's food," says Linda Racey with Poochie Pals Small Dogs Rescue.
> 
> She's one of several neighbors who say they've spent years complaining about the Chien d'Or Golden Retriever breeding business, which is run out of a home on Rollcrest Road in Farmington Hills.


Here's the thing. 

Micki's biggest issue is that she breeds left and right and sells puppies to anyone. 

There are other issues - but they are directly related to her having way too many dogs. 

The complaining neighbor is... a rescue person. 

The person was complaining about urine and poop and dirty laundry... but those are things which are directly related to having puppies. Particularly in the house.

And smelling the house from the road? <= Come on. 

I'm not supporting Micki. I wish she would just retire and enjoy the dogs she has. I think she's made a lot of the problems she has. As have breeders who learned everything from her and are now in hot water for the same reasons.

But I do think that the stuff listed above could be said about any breeder out there. Especially breeders who keep the dogs outside in runs. 

A lot of breeders are instructed not to let anyone in their houses. 

I think it is concerning for good breeders we know...


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

mkt said:


> CStrong73 looks like we are getting our puppy from the same place you got yours from last year!


Who is this breeder? I am also in Michigan.

I have heard a lot about Chien D'or. They have been under investigation for years and undercover photos show horrifying conditions.
There is a facebook page dedicated to shutting them down. Search facebook “Save the Golden’s at Chien D’or”.

I think Micki was competent in the past but is older now and "failing".


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

The woman I rescued my GR from posted this article. The problem is if she breeds too many dogs and sells them to anyone that she is really not a reputable breeder but rather a backyard breeder. You are supposed to breed for the improvement of the line and not to breed to make money. There should be licenses to breed and stiff fines if you breed illegally. Absolutely disgusting. And if you have to buy a dog from the front of the house and not go inside, that is another clue. Tell you friend that she should retire but my hunch is that she will continue with her backyard breeding program.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CalMom said:


> There should be licenses to breed and stiff fines if you breed illegally.


Which they do in California and it's absolute hell for responsible breeders and dog owners who do not want to be mandated to do whatever the rescue advocates want them to do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> I think Micki was competent in the past but is older now and "failing".


Again - I am not supporting what Micki is doing now, but gotta throw out there that back when she only had 5-9 goldens, she had problems with her neighbors complaining about the noise. Her issues with her neighbors are longstanding.


----------



## Seahagontorch (Oct 8, 2016)

Believe me, the pictures are very graphic reality. Micki cannot even smell the ammonia anymore. It is not 5-9 dogs, it's about 29 in the main kennel, 8 in the basement of the house, and at least 2 plus 2 litters of puppies living in indescribably filthy conditions.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

apparently the push is on (according to FB) to get the 50+ dogs rehomed. She refuses to give them to H$U$ (again, according to FB) but says she will give them up to regular people.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> apparently the push is on (according to FB) to get the 50+ dogs rehomed. She refuses to give them to H$U$ (again, according to FB) but says she will give them up to regular people.


And I have to think all the area breed people would be HAPPY to help her place the dogs or find homes for them.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Prism Goldens where did you hear she is willing to give them to "regular people"? I have been following this story closely and this is the first I have ever heard of this. Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

FB- not the best source. But even on her site it says she is reducing #'s....


----------



## Seahagontorch (Oct 8, 2016)

She is still selling puppies and dogs as usual. According to a family friend, her number is down to around 20 dogs, no puppies. A recent puppy buyer indicated he saw 3 puppies the day before. No official report or number has been published since July 29th , when approximately 49 dogs (number includes 12 puppies) were found on site. She does appear to be reducing the number of goldens. However, she also seems to be attempting to change breeds to the Sussex spaniel. That club has been notified.


----------



## Seahagontorch (Oct 8, 2016)

Animal neglect charges have been filed in Livonia, Michigan, Wayne County.


----------

